# I am frightened!



## Libsy (Oct 18, 2014)

My precious Jesse spent the entire day in his dog bed and did not eat or drink at all. He did poop in the morning and he was fine. His second walk was a slow march, so unlike him. He seems very lethargic. I took h temp and it is normal. Then I remembered he had his Heartguard and Nexguard monthly dose on December 4, and wonder if this is the cause.

I am in Florida and t s advised to give it, but I don't love it at all, and am thinking of just testing him every 6 months.

He s normally a very happy little guy, and when I called the Vet, of course she said to come on in. I will do what is best, as I love him to pieces, but does anyone else have so e insight. Do Chi's sometimes have a lazy day, or avoid food?

Thank you.

Libby


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I bset it was the heartworm meds. Give him a day or so, maybe get some nutrical in him?


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

My Mimi does that. She occasionally has days where she won't eat her food and she seems droopy. It's not related to anything I can figure out. We've only had her for less than a year and it really concerned me at first but now I don't worry as long as it's just for a day or two. 

I don't see how just testing for heartworm every 6 months is going to work. All that does is show he now has adult heartworms in his system and needs treatment. I'd rather prevent than treat after the fact.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I found this concerning Nexgard.

NexGard™ Money Back Coupon Offers | NexGard™

I had not heard of it, so I wanted to google and see exactly what it treated before I made a guess at what, if anything, I thought may be causing this behavior. Look 3/4 the way down the page at possible side effects which lists lethargy and loss of appetite. 

Also, I agree with Melesine. IMHO prevention of heartworm in certain areas of the country such as Florida is much preferred to treatment once they are heartworm positive. Especially as small as Chihuahuas are. 

I think I would consider not giving both meds at the same time. Give one, then give the other 15 days later.


----------

